# Question re Prostap given at wrong time



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello,


Can you help?


I'm having a donor egg cycle. I should have had Prostap (by injection) to down regulate me at Day 21 AFTER ovulation but by accident the clinic gave it BEFORE ovulation. The clinic missed a follicle it would appear. Directly after having Prostap I was pretty unwell so I got a scan in Harley Street and a 13mm follicle was found. Few days later it was 18mm.


The clinic gave me Ovitrelle to 'pop' the follicle and Provera x 5 days to bring on a bleed. I finished the Provera 4 days ago. 


I've not yet had a bleed. 


Obviously it's quite unusual to have Prostap before ovulation so in these circumstances can I still expect Ovitrelle/Provera to cause ovulation and bring on a bleed or might I be still growing a follicle which can't then ovulate cos of the Prostap in the system? 


Thanks


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Started to bleed now so Provera was successful. However given that Prostap was given at the wrong time - just before ovulation instead of after, how do I know if it's working or not? The plan is to start on oestrogen shortly and the donor starts to stimulated. I'm just concerned that I might not be fully down regulated.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

So long as you've bled and shed previous lining, the oestrogen will then do the job of building it back up again ready for ET. The  synthetic oestrogen will override your own natural system anyway regardless of whether prostap is still having any effect or not.


I'm assuming that clinic aren't concerned or suggested any alternative changes to this cycle as a result?


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Many thanks Mazv. Very helpful!


----------

